# Ragdoll + Rescue



## Jennifer Stanbridge (Dec 27, 2021)

Hello, grateful for any help. We got a ragdoll in October who we adore. We would also like to get a rescue. The ragdoll breeder told us to wait until our ragdoll was one to do this, to allow his immune system to develop to full strength. She also advised we ask for a full background check on the health of the rescue to minimize risk to our ragdoll. Our ragdoll enjoys a mix of home and garden but obviously is not allowed beyond this environment environment. It seems the best option would be to go for an indoor kitten or cat to minimize contact with other cats. Our previous kitten died of FIP which broke our hearts, so we are ultra cautious about protecting our ragdoll. Any views would be most welcome.


----------



## Bettybobbins (Nov 29, 2021)

I’d love to know how you will
Get a full
Medical
Screening record from
A rescue  naturally they would disclose what they can but nothing is certain. That said a pedigree kitten or cat can also develop health issues down the line. Your rag doll could also potentially contract a virus etc at the vets or cattery so despite how careful you are nothing is entirely sterile.


----------



## Jennifer Stanbridge (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## AlleyCatRescuer (Apr 13, 2021)

Firstly, I'm very sorry you lost your first kitten to FIP. It is a horrible disease, we lost one of our kittens to dry FIP recently, so can understand the heartbreak. 
However to hopeful reassure you, FIP is cell specific and a mutation of the feline corona virus meaning it cannot be transmitted between cats.
The isn't really any reason to wait to adopt a friend if your kitten is fully settled at home and so long as all cats have had their vaccinations and are neutered introductions can be made whenever. Cats immune systems are amazing even as kittens as they hold on to their mothers antibodies for up to 6 months! This means they really aren't that delicate when they are old enough to be rehomed its only in the first few weeks of life you have to worry.
Also as BettyBobbins said we can never know background health. Rescues deal a lot with dumped cats so will have no idea about what they might develop down the line. My rescue specialises in socilizing feral kittens and despite a few having very obvious features you would expect to see from certain breeds we can never know for sure what they have in them so they are all rehomed as moggies, as we have no proof of lineage when they are born in a bin. This means that the more breed specific test can be irrelevant and not worth doing 90% of the time. 
That being said any rescue worth going to should at the least have all their cat and kittens be neutered, chipped and either fully or first vaccinations and had been tested for FIV/FeLV were appropriate and any concerns should be treated or at the very least a clear management schedule known if it is incurable but that's more of an issue with older cats then with kittens. 
Good luck finding a new member for your family and if you need any help in introducing watch Jackson Galaxy's videos on youtube as they are extremely clear and well explained.


----------



## Jennifer Stanbridge (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you for your lovely and empathetic post, which was very knowledgeable and reassuring. I appreciate it so much and will be looking up Jackson Galaxy.


----------

